# Desbloqueo DVR.



## Rodrigo2020 (May 13, 2020)

Considero que el saber debe ser compartido, más en una comunidad, después de renegar, leer, investigar, probar y descargar cuantos generadores de claves aparecian y yendo de una pagina a otra, volviendo, y aprendiendo de cada cosa leia, bueno de algunas no, pero en su mayoria si.
Encontre dos contraseñas maestras que resetean los DVR chinos, a su modo de inicio.
Usuario: admin
Contraseña: 6036huanyan si no funciona esta probar con la siguiente
                    ttvvtthuanyan
estos dos password, funcionan igual, crean un punto de restablecimiento de fabrica. Al ingresar el DVR se reinicia, va a cargar todo de nuevo, y ahi probar con la siguiente secuencia
Usuario: admin
Contraseña: 1° intento dejar en blanco
2° intento admin
3°intento 12345
4°intento 123456 e ir probando con el resto de las contraseñas de fabrica
1111
11111111
111111
000000
666666
888888
080080
y asi, la mayoria son con estas.
yo resete un DVR videoman y un meriva, el primero con la palabra ttvvtthuanyuan reinicio y luego accedi con 123456
con el meriva resetee con 2036huanyuan reinicio e ingrese con admin.
Espero les sirva. y Por favor dejen sus comentarios. Saludos

El post original fue de un tecnico, Josetecnico. Un groso el flaco.


----------

